# what to put in a trail ride fanny pack?



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Pocket knife, hoof pick, bandaids, ibuprophen, small water .. all filled up!

eta: Emergency contact info.


----------



## RebeccaMI (Oct 30, 2010)

texasgal said:


> eta: Emergency contact info.


Like for if I'm knocked out and someone finds me and doesn't know who to call?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

sure .. or who your vet is .. if you take any meds, allergies, etc. Ya never know.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

texasgal said:


> Pocket knife, hoof pick, bandaids, ibuprophen, small water .. all filled up!
> 
> eta: Emergency contact info.


 
Check out Whinneywear this little pack is awesome! I didn't buy one but stumbled upon the list and this is what I take with plus my phone! WhinneyWear: Making you the envy of the barn


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I like it just because it is PURPLE!!! 

I bought a fanny pack with two water holders on it for our endurance training ride. LOL My buddies had gone out on a previous ride - went too far - were unsure of how to get back through the forest and were without water - so we LOADED up on the water to make this trip. I packed my fanny pack and took off...OMG it kept going under my butt. I couldn't get a good rhythm going with his jog because of that darn thing!!! LOL I finally got off, took it off and strapped it to my saddle. 

Ok...back to you and your fanny pack. We put in Burt's Bee's for our lips, toilet paper roll, wipees, phone, keys, snack, small piece of rope, plastic bag to make a drinking bucket out of, small first aid kit.

We also had cantle and pommel bags so we had tons of stuff. My fanny pack is still in the trailer - I might have to get one like you have...purple makes everything better.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Purple DOES make everything better!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes it does. Biscuit's new saddle pad is purple, his bridle is purple, my water carrier thingie is purple, cantle bag is purple. LOL Heck, I might dye Biscuit purple!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Purple hay net .......
Buckets are purple .....


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I am curious why you don't use a saddle bag attached to the horn or the back of your saddle, rather than a pack you put on your body? One concern I would have is if you have to make an emergency exit off the horse the pack can become another object on which you injure yourself. 

Since it sits right at the kidneys falling onto it could really hurt. Not to mention having it bounce up and down on you at anything faster than a walk.

I guess it depends on the complexity and nature of your trails.... the ones we ride at are steep and rocky with loose dirt/rocks. The odds of coming off your horse are greater, even if the horse is deadbroke and solid mentally. The last ride we were on we came up new barbed wire fence and had to guide the horses over some boulders and a fallen tree to get to the other side. It was too dangerous (and narrow) to ride so we led the horses through it. I had limbs and vines on me. I could see a fanny pack as being an entanglement hazard. 

But mostly, I don't like anything extra on my body when it is 100 + degrees outside. 

I second the knife (but not one of those cutsey pocket things). Something that can hack through thorny ivy when it is wrapped around you and your horse.


----------



## RebeccaMI (Oct 30, 2010)

AQHSam said:


> I am curious why you don't use a saddle bag attached to the horn or the back of your saddle, rather than a pack you put on your body?


I went with the fanny pack because if I fall off or otherwise get separated from my horse my phone won't do me any good in a saddle bag. :wink: It's a small fanny pack and unless I'm planning to jump something I have it strapped in front of me. That way if I fall it's less likely to be one more thing to injure myself.

The trails I usually ride on are all at least semi-maintained and are along the edge of fields and through the woods. Not very rocky or hilly, and I'm not into blazing trails where there aren't any. If the trail runs out I just turn around and go a different way.


----------



## RebeccaMI (Oct 30, 2010)

QOS said:


> I like it just because it is PURPLE!!! Purple makes everything better.


Word!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL hay net, bucket and hay bag are all purple. Hubby said I was going to make Biscuit a sissy with all of the purple. I said he is tuff enuff to wear purple.

It is good to have something on your person, be it fanny pack or pockets, to carry your phone, knife, etc. in case you do come off of your horse and horse heads for the hills without you. That is why I got the one with the water holders but LOL it kept falling under my backside - and I looked like an idiot. I will have to dig out that picture and post it...Lee Ann P and I were cracked up laughing at how absolutely foxy we were!!


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I always bring a hoof pick, a knife, chap stick or something of the sort, usually a sun block bug spray combo, water for both me and my horse, a lead rope which I usually wear as a belt in case a rein snaps or someone needs to pony, my phone, a rag to be used as a make shift bandage or to clean wounds, and bandages for people. If we're going on a long trail I'll bring a mounting stirrup because we usually get off to rest if we go for long rides and my horse is too tall for me to ground mount without help.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

On the small trail rides (8 miles) at a local park I carry a bottle or two of water, hoof pick, knife in my pocket, cell phone, GPS (I like to track miles) camera, Deep Woods Off spray, sun glasses. Biscuit is wearing a halter/bridle that can convert in a flash if needed. I go lighter on those rides than when we are out far from the house and on 15 mile rides.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Only thing I would keep in it would be stuff u need if you come off the horse. Basically a cell phone, decent knife and a pack of waterproof matches, compass if you know how to use one and actually know where you are. I straw water purifier would be good to depending on where you are. Everything else gets strapped to the horse. Thats why I wear pants with a belt loop, can hang a couple items on my belt.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I always keep one of these with me.

Case Cutlery Equestrian's 2-Blade Pocket Knife w/Amber Bone Handle


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My cousin gave me a really nice little knife with a slide to attach it to your pocket. My slide thingy came off so I just put it in my water bottle carrier. 

I used to ride with several little leather latigo strings and they sure came in handy when my rein slobber strap broke. We used them to fix it so those sure can fix a bridle, tie up a girth, rein, etc., if needed.


----------

